# Startprobleme mit be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.4 (E9-400W/BN190)



## iFlatland (9. August 2014)

Hi. 

Ich habe meinen PC neu bestellt. Folgende Teile wurden verbaut Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU .

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem. Der PC startet nur wenn ich das Netzteil  ausschalte und es auch mehrere Sekunden ausgeschaltet lasse . Dann  startet er normal. 
Wenn ich das nicht tue, dann drehen und leuchten die Lüfter. Es leuchten auch sämtliche Gehäuse und Laufwerk LED's. Jedoch  kommt kein Signalton vom Mainboard und am Monitor wird auch nichts  angezeigt. Den PC kann ich auch nicht mehr mit dem normalen An/Aus-Knopf  Ausschalten.

Ein 2. Netzteil habe ich nicht, um es zu Vergleichen.

Ich habe gelesen, dass es am Netzteil liegen soll. Liege ich damit richtig?

Mfg, Dennis


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. August 2014)

Versuche mal mit nur einen ram riegel zu starten.

Mfg


----------



## be quiet! Support (11. August 2014)

iFlatland,

bitte versuche mal mit einer minimal Konfiguration zu starten.

Nur MoBo mit einem RAM-Riegel / CPU mit Kühler / 1x HDD starten. Keine Gehäuselüfter usw.
Du solltest auch versuchen den Rechner "blind" zu starten. Kein DVI / HDMI / VGA anschließen.

Bitte melde dich dann noch einmal und berichte über das Verhalten.

Vielen Dank!

Marco


----------



## iFlatland (13. August 2014)

Hallo und vielen Dank!

Da dieses Problem unregelmäßig auftaucht, kann ich es nicht sofort Testen. Bisher konnte ich kein Muster erkennen, wann dieses Problem erscheint und wann nicht.

Selbstverständlich Probiere ich es demnächst aus. Meine einzige momentane erkenntnis ist, dass das Starten mit einem Ram-Riegel nichts gebracht hat. Jetzt warte ich ab, bis der Fehler auftaucht und probiere es dann mit der minimal Konfiguration aus.

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. August 2014)

Hallo Dennis,

sollte das Problem noch einmal auftreten kannst du uns auch gerne unter 08000 - 736 736 anrufen. Der Anruf ist für dich aus allen deutschen Netzen kostenfrei.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende!

Marco


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2014)

iFlatland schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass es am Netzteil liegen soll. Liege ich damit richtig?


 
Muss nicht unbedingt sein. Kann auch ein defektes Kabel sein.
Daher solltest du das mal testen.


----------



## iFlatland (18. August 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,
> 
> sollte das Problem noch einmal auftreten kannst du uns auch gerne unter 08000 - 736 736 anrufen. Der Anruf ist für dich aus allen deutschen Netzen kostenfrei.
> 
> ...



Gerade kam das Problem wieder. Blöderweise habe ich nicht angerufen, weil ich erst jetzt den Post sehe. Aufjedenfall kam heute das Problem wieder. Ich wollte den PC starten, ging nicht. Wie bereits erwähnt nur die Lüfter haben sich gedreht.

Habe dann den PC auf minimalem Setup nochmal gestartet. Und es ging. Ich habe den PC nochmal ausgeschaltet um zu schauen ob es wirklich geht, oder ob alles nur Zufall war. Und beim 2. Versuch ging der PC wieder nicht an. 

Also meine Erkenntnis ist, dass es im Minimal Setup auch nichts gebracht hat.

Mfg, Dennis


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. August 2014)

Hallo Dennis,

um herauszufinden, ob das Netzteil ursächlich ist, oder nicht müssten wir es bei uns untersuchen.
Kannst du mir bitte per PN die Seriennummer und das Rechnungsdatum übermitteln?

Danke dir!

Gruß

Marco


----------

